# [B]Rear Brake Problem!!![/B]



## Robdog82 (Apr 18, 2004)

I cant compress the rear brake caliper piston! WTF? WHere can i buy the tool to turn it? C clamp blows. Autozone Orileys dont have the special tool? anyone have a website i can buy it at?*Rear Brake Problem!!!*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Robdog82 said:


> I cant compress the rear brake caliper piston! WTF? WHere can i buy the tool to turn it? C clamp blows. Autozone Orileys dont have the special tool? anyone have a website i can buy it at?*Rear Brake Problem!!!*


The rear caliper pistons are compressed by turning them with an extra large screwdriver. Turn them clock-wise to bring them in; counter clock-wise to bring them out.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

i picked up a tool that attaches to the end of a 3/8 drive rachet at NAPA


----------

